# Modern Knives Video-Zine....?



## Cruentus (May 5, 2005)

http://www.modernknives.com/

Check this out. This is a project headed by the 2 famous instructors MAA James Keating and Pete Kautz of Alliance MA. It is a knife magazine done via video, with instructional material and so forth. I personally think this is a great idea to get information out there on the martial arts, as hard copy mags don't do it justice.

Anyone have a chance to check this out? Any reviews?

Paul


----------



## KenpoTex (May 6, 2005)

Looks like good stuff...yet another thing on the shopping list


----------



## Cruentus (May 6, 2005)

It just seems like a really great way to do a distanced type learning program. No mail in certificates or B.S....just straight up good instruction on a monthly basis.

I think it would be especially effective for those who train in other martial arts who are interested in knife work, but who do not have access to a good knife instructor. They could supplement their training well with this, I would think.

One of my Gild members did some work for this project with Mike Sastre or River City Sheaths (I believe that was what he was saying, but I haven't talked with him on this for about a week or 2). I really would like to get a review up here soon, so perhaps I'll see if he has anything for me...

Paul


----------



## Dwight McLemore (May 18, 2005)

Since this is my first post on this forum, I will humbly make a few comments on James Keating's and my good friend and associate Pete Kautz's MODERN KNIVES video magazine.  This first addition theme is Spanish Steel.  Jim Keating starts off with the classic blade trapping basics for his Crossada.  This section provides really clear views of how the trapping guards and Spanish Notch can be employed along with some excellent exercises to gain proficiency. James Loriega follows with an introduction to the basic of the Spanish Navaja. This is a really good introduction to the weapon that is about as clear as you can get. Pete closes the magazine out with his FMA double knife work that is classic for FMA students. Instructions for all three videos are clear and easy to follow ,the only comment I would make is that I would have liked to have seem some more close ups of the techniques but otherwise the overall quality of the video is good. Nothing 'Gee-Whiz' about this material, just good ole solid fundamentals that are always of value to everyone. I recommend this highly and I am sure as the magazine matures, you will really see some valuable distance learning material coming our way. Back in 1999, Pete, Gege Mele, and myself began swapping videos of what we were teaching at our respective school.  Today these turn out to be real treasures not only for the training material but for the historical record too. When I administered Pete's Congress Expert Knife Test, I was able to capture it on film and got some of the best combat folder instruction I've ever seen. If your not involved with Alliance Martial Arts and this program, you should do so. Pete is one of the leading visionaries in the Western Martial Arts Field. I can't recommend this enough.

My Best
Dwight


----------



## Cruentus (May 19, 2005)

Mr. McLemore,

I am a fan of your work sir. Thank you for posting here on martial talk! :ultracool 

I have had a chance to review your tomahawk book and I must say that it was very well done. I would recommend it to anyone interested. I especially liked the drawings! (I heard you did those yourself...?  )

A Friend of mine had attended your recent event on the beach. I was going to go with him and check it out, but I had too many scheduling conflicts to be able to make the trip. Anyways, I heard that it was a good time, and I am sorry I missed out. Next time, eh?

Anyways, welcome to Martialtalk. I moderate the armoury, and I can say that we try to run this forum professionally to maintain a comfortable atmosphere for our members; so that people of various levels of expertise (from beginner to expert) can feel good about posting here and discussing what they do best.

Anyways, keep us posted on any good information or discussions. And, if there is anything I can help you with, please Private message me here, e-mail me from the address on my website, or call me from the nmber on my site.

I hope we keep in touch.


Thanks again!

Paul Janulis
MartialTalk Staff,
Head Instructor of
Tulisan Tactical Training


----------



## Dwight McLemore (May 19, 2005)

Paul:

   Thank you for the kind remarks. Now that I am offically retired. I've got more time to devote to 'books' and my personal training. I am almost finished with the 2d (an hopefully final) Bowie book.   Wish you could have made it to Bowies on The Beach. The plan is to have it next January 06 on 28 & 29.  Hope you can make this one, we really had a great time and met some wonderful professional people who are now great friends.  Gary Mah and myself will be hosting a Scientific Fighting Congress Expert knife test 15-16 October 05 at the Ramada Inn at Virginia Beach. Anyone that wants to attend for training or test is more than welcome. Please contract Gary at Garymah3@cox.net and he will get a flyer off to you. I'm still hosting no fee training seminars once a month here at the home training hall so anyone that is in the Tidewater area of Virginia or just passing through, send me a private email and I'll send a list of the dates. d-mclemore@worldnet.att.net  Will be shortly going back to our regular Tuesday night training weekly. 

    I have really been impressed with the professionalism and diversity of opinion that I've seen on this forum.  You've really done a great job moderating what can be a very testy business. Well, all for now good luck to everyone in thier training and be sure to check out Modern Knives.

Best
Dwight


----------



## Josh (May 21, 2005)

hey man. Do they have any video clips of the work??


This looks really cool.


----------



## argyll (May 24, 2005)

Got this from Pete today:



> Though we originally never planned on putting Modern Knives VIDEO Magazine onto DVD, we have received so many requests asking for DVD that we have decided to make them available as well.
> 
> I just saw the first test DVD yesterday, and they do look nice. We still have a few tweaks to make, but by the time Issue #2 comes out at the end of June we will have everything on DVD as well as VHS.
> 
> ...



Best regards,

Argyll


----------



## Keith Jennings (May 30, 2005)

I just saw this thread, so I figured it would be a nice opportunity to chime in.  While I have unfortunately never had the opportunity to train with James Keating, I have been lucky enough to be able to train with Pete Kautz a couple times a year for the past six years or so.  Knowing how good of an instructor Pete is, I had very high expectations for the Modern Knives Video Magazine, and yet amazingly I was still shocked at how good it was.  There really are month of training found in just the first issue.



For anyone who is interested in knife-work, you will not be disappointed.



And Paul, I agree with Dwight.  You are running a fine and informative forum here!


----------



## Cruentus (May 30, 2005)

Keith Jennings said:
			
		

> I just saw this thread, so I figured it would be a nice opportunity to chime in.  While I have unfortunately never had the opportunity to train with James Keating, I have been lucky enough to be able to train with Pete Kautz a couple times a year for the past six years or so.  Knowing how good of an instructor Pete is, I had very high expectations for the Modern Knives Video Magazine, and yet amazingly I was still shocked at how good it was.  There really are month of training found in just the first issue.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you sir! (although we can also thank Bob Hubbard and the other MT staff members for making a fine forum for us to play in.  )

 :ultracool


----------



## Phil Elmore (May 30, 2005)

I've seen the Spanish Knives issue of this and I have to say it was pretty good.  I'm going to put together a review when I get the chance.  Pete's good people.


----------



## Keith Jennings (Jun 1, 2005)

Sharp Phil said:
			
		

> I've seen the Spanish Knives issue of this and I have to say it was pretty good. I'm going to put together a review when I get the chance. Pete's good people.


Cool. I'm looking forward to reading your review.

So, for those of you who have never seen the Spanish navaja material, what did you think of it? I have had the chance to study with James Loriega a couple times now, I have to say I like it. In some ways it is quite similar to other Western knife arts, but it has some unique features as well.

Having an authentic instructor of Spanish knife arts is a pretty rare thing, and IMO having resources like Modern Knives of Loriega's books is an invaluable resource for anyone interested in Western knife fighting.


----------



## Cruentus (Jun 1, 2005)

Keith Jennings said:
			
		

> Cool. I'm looking forward to reading your review.
> 
> So, for those of you who have never seen the Spanish navaja material, what did you think of it? I have had the chance to study with James Loriega a couple times now, I have to say I like it. In some ways it is quite similar to other Western knife arts, but it has some unique features as well.
> 
> Having an authentic instructor of Spanish knife arts is a pretty rare thing, and IMO having resources like Modern Knives of Loriega's books is an invaluable resource for anyone interested in Western knife fighting.



A friend of mine and Guild journeyman Chris Fisk travels quite a bit more then I have been able too, and he just saw Mr. Loriega in Chicago. I have yet to see what he brought back from the event, but when I get the chance I'll post my thoughts.

Phil does really well written reviews, so I am sure that his review will be a good one!

Paul


----------



## Keith Jennings (Jun 1, 2005)

Tulisan said:
			
		

> A friend of mine and Guild journeyman Chris Fisk travels quite a bit more then I have been able too, and he just saw Mr. Loriega in Chicago. I have yet to see what he brought back from the event, but when I get the chance I'll post my thoughts.


Heh, small world!  I too was at the Navaja seminar in Chicago.  I was also at Bowies on the Beach with Chris, and he will be attending the Alliance bowie seminar I'm hosting in Denver.  Cool.  

The Chicago Navaja seminar was indeed good.  For a review with some nice pictures of some of the "Gauntlet" sparring, go here:
http://www.chicagoswordplayguild.com/2005_navaja.html


----------



## Cruentus (Jun 1, 2005)

Keith Jennings said:
			
		

> Heh, small world!  I too was at the Navaja seminar in Chicago.  I was also at Bowies on the Beach with Chris, and he will be attending the Alliance bowie seminar I'm hosting in Denver.  Cool.
> 
> The Chicago Navaja seminar was indeed good.  For a review with some nice pictures of some of the "Gauntlet" sparring, go here:
> http://www.chicagoswordplayguild.com/2005_navaja.html



Yea...we've just missed each other then. I would have loved to have gone to either event, and I was very close to going to the bowies on the beach event. If it wasn't for work constrains....Perhaps we will meet in passing.

I didn't know Chris was going to Denver! I am jealous of his travels!  :ultracool


----------



## Keith Jennings (Jun 2, 2005)

Tulisan said:
			
		

> Yea...we've just missed each other then. I would have loved to have gone to either event, and I was very close to going to the bowies on the beach event. If it wasn't for work constrains....Perhaps we will meet in passing.
> 
> I didn't know Chris was going to Denver! I am jealous of his travels! :ultracool


You should really try to make it to the next Bowies on the Beach. The training was first class, and the beach front rooms were spectacular and cheap. The ocean is a bit cold in January, though that didnt stop a couple of us from doing some cold water dousing 


It was also nice that the majority of the seminar participants were staying in the same hotel the entire time. Saturday evening we all got together to swap knife technique and drills until midnight. Good times.
For anyone interested, there is a review of the seminar here:

http://www.chicagoswordplayguild.com/2005_bowies_on_the_beach.html


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 20, 2005)

This Modern Knives Video-zine is a great idea and with Jim Keating heading it 
up I can only imagine that it will be first class! So much information, so little
time! I need to get the credit card out again and do some more research!

Brian R. VanCise


----------



## Keith Jennings (Jun 20, 2005)

I was talking to Pete Kautz, and from the sound of it, issue two will be just as good as issue one. Whereas issue one was for fans on the Western blade arts, issue two will devoted to the Filipino arts and will guess star Kelly Worden. Worden, Kautz, and Keating.not a bad combo if you ask me!

I believe that issue two will be mailed around the first week of July, so its just around the corner.


----------



## Cruentus (Jun 20, 2005)

Keith Jennings said:
			
		

> I was talking to Pete Kautz, and from the sound of it, issue two will be just as good as issue one. Whereas issue one was for fans on the Western blade arts, issue two will devoted to the Filipino arts and will guess star Kelly Worden. Worden, Kautz, and Keating.not a bad combo if you ask me!
> 
> I believe that issue two will be mailed around the first week of July, so its just around the corner.



Sounds like a good issue!

Paul


----------



## Keith Jennings (Jul 7, 2005)

Just got this in.  Issue two looks sweet.  I'll post a review when I receive my copy:

James Keating leads off the issue with a look at the Kerambit (hook knife), leading us through a flowing series of 5 elbow-shields and counters with the kerambit as well as introducing some ideas in how to use the knife as a very serious control tool.  You will find a lot of neat stuff "hidden" in the elbow-shields when you start training them and making the connections.  This flow set acts as a "quick start" to Silat and Kerambit.

Kelly Worden is our Special Guest in this issue, and his segment on the Impact Kerambit (a.k.a. Travel Wrench) and Filipino knife concepts will certainly prove that Modern Knives is an UNCENSORED publication.  Any of you who have trained with Kelly know that he has a wacky sense of humor and occasionally says things that are "a little too hot for TV" when teaching seminars.  Kelly presents a lot of great material here in an easy to follow way.  He has the FLOW and also the STRUCTURE to pass his knowledge on to others.  There is much to be learned here on foot trapping, entries, passing, zoning, footwork and so on in addition to the obvious aspects of the weapons themselves.

My segment is focused on basic Filipino knifecraft, and covers four essential drills using the thrusting triangle from both forward and reverse grips.  You will learn the hand parry, the knife parry, the chain (de cadena), the flow, and how to combine them all in spontaneous motion.  Like the Espada y Daga last time, these drills alone offer months of work.


----------



## Datu Kelly S. Worden (Jul 7, 2005)

Hummm sounds like a cool variety of material for the next issue. I like Pete Kautz, he is solid player and a no nonsense kinda guy,,, Jim Keating? Well we've been training partners and friends for real close to 20 years if not longer. Few know of his connection to Ernesto and Professor Remy, Jim keeps a little more to himself and has developed a very diverse system that's hard to beat when "steel seeks flesh" or "wood seeks bone"...

 Honestly I can't tell you what Pete is going to put up for grabs in respect to my material, I just sent him some seminar material and he took whatever he wanted. Moving in multiple directions seems to be my only options these days, so I just don't plan or set up my video projects to look or sound good. I teach for who's in attendance, chances are a foul word or 100 will be coming over the airways, no apology, just the facts.... Have fun or spit and run,,, it's always you're choice,,,

Cool Breeze, Datu Kelly


----------



## Keith Jennings (Jul 7, 2005)

Mr. Worden,

Thanks for chiming in! Yeah, issue two looks pretty bad-***. I am very anxiously waiting to see your segment on the Travel Wrench. Mine is with me constantly; that nasty little thing passes by security every time. Its a beautiful thing


----------



## Keith Jennings (Aug 8, 2005)

I thought I would share this.  A review of the first issue of Modern Knives was posted over on Sword Forum International.  Most of the folks on SFI are into swords not knives, so I figure that some of you would be interested in it:

*Modern Knives DVD Spanish Volume Review* 
[font=arial, verdana, helvetica]Pete Kautz of Alliance Martial Arts is now offering "Modern Knives Video Magazine" in a dvd format. I picked up the first volume of this series (in dvd) a while ago and the following is a quick review. 

This volume is a collaboration between Pete Kautz, James Keating, and James Loriega. Many of you who are practitioners of western (bowie, navaja) and filipino knife arts may already be familiar with these instructors' work. Previous knowledge of these blade arts is not required however for viewing enjoyment or comprehension. While the content all loosely falls within the sphere of "spanish influence", each chapter is distinct in content and emphasis.

James Keating's "Spanish Notch and Blade Catchers" emphasizes one of the perhaps less utilized or understood aspects of the fighting bowie. Using both flexi-daggers and larger knives of Keatings' own crossada design (a bit of product placement), this chapter illustrates some of the binds and disarms that may be accomplished using the spanish notch and quillons. 

Loriega's presentation "Fundamentals of Navaja Use" is noteworthy for its emphasis on the historical and cultural background of the navajha and its use. He introduces the viewer to several configurations of the knife from the sevillana to the salva virgo (chastity knife). The proper method of opening and closing the knife is illustrated as are many of the grips commonly employed. Guards, parries, slashes and thrusts are all demonstrated with accompanying discussion of their role within the culture of the Spanish gypsies and lower classes.

Pete Kautz wraps the dvd up with demonstrations of the Espada Y Daga of modern arnis. This section emphasizes the cinco terro (5 basic blows) and the attacks that come from it. In many respects this may be the most visually sophisticated section, as techniques are broken down from different camera angles to a greater degree in this section than in the previous section (although head-on and side views were used during both Keatings' and Loriega's sections). In part, this may be because of the greater complexity associated with using an off-hand weapon. There is an emphasis on truly absorbing and functionally using the basic angles that is refreshing. I personally do not come from a FMA background, yet found the material understandable and reproducable. 

Although each section appears to have been seperately filmed in each instructor's school, lighting is good and techniques were readily visible. I had some slight pixelation, but I suspect this was due to my player as it ran fine on someone else's. A real asset of the DVD (as with all dvds) was the ability to skip around, repeat sequences multiple times and go frame by frame as needed. I suspect the dvd might have a bit more use-life than the vhs format as a result. In conclusion, it was a solid production that provides the viewer with quite a bit of training material. If you have any interest in western knife arts with a spanish flavor it is a worthwhile addition to your collection. 

Future volumes will also emphasize the blade arts of different culture areas as taught by various guest instructors.[/font]

My response:

[font=arial, verdana, helvetica]Nice review, Tom. From what Ive heard, there is going to be a lot of variety in the knife methods presented in Modern Knives. Issue 2 focused on the South Eastern knife-arts, with instruction in the kerambit, the Filipino thrusting triangle, and features Modern Arnis Master Kelly Worden. Like issue 1, there is a lot of material jammed into sixty minutes. 

In Pete Kautzs segment, he shows a number of variations to the basic thrusting triangle drill that will keep you training for a long, long time. James Keating teaches the kerambit not in the flashy, spiny, wild-west method most commonly seen, but rather as a compliment to your natural CQC weapons (namely, elbow shields and strikes). Keating is a true master, and any opportunity to watch him move is worth it. Finally, Kelly Worden goes through a lot of material in his segment, including drills for using the Travel Wrench, my all time favorite self defense tool.

So, not a formal review, but you get the idea. Thus far, I am very pleased with Modern Knives, and I am particularly looking forward to the special Western knife craft issue.[/font]


----------



## Cruentus (Aug 10, 2005)

Keith,

Thanks for posting that wonderful review. I had the chance to view the first issue....but I have been too busy away from the computer to sit down and do a fair review. 

I'd like to add a few things that I liked about each instructors segment. Otherwise, the review you posted was complete enough.

My review, segmented for the sake of brevity:

1. Keating: The video started with Jim Keating's segment. He did a phenominal presentation as usual. Classic to Keating's instructing style, his segment captures the student well because it starts off with some very simple concepts, and builds from there. I liked how he started with the fencing blades, and demoed some basic circular parry/control techniques with the use of the guard. This not only showed the fencing application to the use of the "spanish notch", but it really showed how the use of the notch is ABOUT LEVERAGE rather then trying to accurately "catch" a blade in mid air. This is because on the fencing blades, the guards didn't have notches, yet Mr. Keating was able to take control of his partners blade through the use of leverage all the same. Then, when one adds the notches (he used his crossada trainer, the best of the best of blade for catchers, but any long knife with knotches in the guard would do) he demonstrates how simple it really is to "catch" the blade with the notches through the use of leverage and body positioning. All and all, a great segment with a lot of material covered.

2. Loriega: James Loriega gave a great introduction to a little known Spanish knife fighting system that uses the Spanish knife called the _Navaja_. Overall, this is a very applicable system. Although I always advocate trying many different knife methods, if one soley trained in this system, one would be a tough person to contend with. I liked the fact that he discussed the history of the blade, as history tends to shed light on the "why's" of the ways of a system. As to the technical aspects, I liked the standard guard, as it looks very unorthidox compared to what is generally done today. However even though the guard position is unique, I can see how it is vary applicable. The live hand (or empty hand) covers and guards the throat, a "kill shot" and a primary taget in this system. The knife is compact to the body which makes a "defang" or hand strike disarm less likely. Yet, the overall body position and lead foot still gives the navaja player good lead stance, losing no distance. The only thing one would have to watch, I'd imagine, is an elbow check/control to the live hand, which would expose the live hand side greatly. This does not make the stance inferior though, because as with any guard position, there are always strengths and weaknesses that the player can use to his advantage. I'd also like to note that one of most effective aspects of the system is the address of ANGLES in stepping and attack right from the basics. The basics of this system doesn't just involve cuts and attacks, but it involves specific angular stepping as well. This inundates the student to angular stepping and attacking from the beginning - which could be the difference between winning a knife encounter fairly unscathed, or trading blows aimlessly.

3. Kautz: Pete Kautz has showed great presentation skills and screen presence in this demonstration of Epada Y Daga: The Spanish Technique of Arnis. Like Mr. Keating, Kautz started with the simple Cinco Teros (5 angle) striking pattern, and moved into more complexities. This is a great way to instruct material because everyone, from novice to advanced knife player, who plugs in the video and watches Mr. Kautz's session will be able to walk away with something of value. Mr. Kautz demostrated a smooth transition, or "flow," with his techniques using a long daga and short espada. I also liked the fact that all of Mr. kautz's strikes came from the ground up, or from the legs and hips to the arms. Too often blade people get lazy with their lower body and in generating power, and it was nice to see that this was not the case here. Overall, practicing this segment will help one build ambedexterity and the ability to wield 2 weapons simultaniously.

Overall: Mr. Kautz and Mr. Keating did a wonderful job organizing this project. I think that this idea is on the cutting edge of instructional video's. I personally learned the most from Loriega's segment because I had not been introduced much to this cultural knife fighting system; so it was very unique to me. I also found a lot to draw from with Keating and Kautz's segment, particularly in the presentation of the material. They both are very commanding with their presentation skills and screen presence; something that intsructors can grow from as well. Last but not least, I enjoyed the video review of La Verdad Destreza by Meastro Ramon Martinez. Mr. Martinez is a very skilled traditional fencer; and it was good to see the similarities and the way the traditional Spanish fencing carried over into the knife world.

All and all, good work guys. I recommend this series for anyone who wants to incorprate knife work into their training, and who is looking for a diverse grouping of material to work from. 

I look forward to viewing issue #2!

Yours,

*Paul Janulis*


----------



## Pete Kautz (Aug 11, 2005)

Keith, Tom & Paul,

GREAT reviews guys, very informative. I'll have to subscribe to Modern Knives so I can check it out!

Modern Knives #2: South East Asian Fighting Arts was sent out a few weeks ago along with the prizes from the second subscribers-only drawing which included several Travel Wrenches, ShomerTec Kerambits, and a Spyderco Spyderfly. Yet again the last guy to sign up just before we did the drawing ended up winning something! Is it luck or is there some kind of gut feeling telling them to SIGN UP NOW. It will be interesting to track this phenomenon in future contests!

We're already to work on MK#3: Traditional Arts / Modern Day. I saw Jim Keating's segment the other night and let me just say it is a very fresh look at an old piece of training equipmentone many people have around and yet do not really utilize. I dont want to spill the beans on exactly what it is right now, but let me say it got me so fired up just watching that I went out to the school last night at 3am to do the drills!

More details to follow on MK #3 as they become availablestay tuned.

All the very best,

Pete Kautz
http://modernknives.com
http://alliancemartialarts.comhttp://alliancemartialarts.comhttp://alliancemartialarts.com

PS  Paul, I know youre a busy guy but if you could please add the two links above to the sticky thread of Knife Training Links on the forum it would be great. I would do it myself but it is a locked thread


----------



## Cruentus (Aug 11, 2005)

Pete Kautz said:
			
		

> PS  Paul, I know youre a busy guy but if you could please add the two links above to the sticky thread of Knife Training Links on the forum it would be great. I would do it myself but it is a locked thread



Will do, Pete. Sorry for not having done this sooner. I have a small list of some link updates, your's included, but it has needed to be organized properly, which is why the delay. Yet, I WILL have time to do this tomorrow (Friday 8/12), I promise. 

Sorry for being a butt and not doing it earlier... :uhyeah:

Yours,

Paul


----------



## Cruentus (Aug 18, 2005)

Anyone wanna review volume #2?

artyon:


----------



## Dale Seago (Nov 12, 2005)

No, though I will say that I thoroughly enjoyed Kelly Worden's material in that one. 

Just got a note from Pete saying Issue #3 is ready to go in VHS this coming week, with the DVD version following a little later. Pete has an overview of who's doing what at http://modernknives.com/issue3.htm

Note that there is a single-issue subscription (with option to upgrade later) rate available for those who don't want to commit right away to a full annual subscription.


----------



## Cruentus (Nov 12, 2005)

I've fully enjoyed watching everyone for one reason or another so far. Congrats on being a featured instructor, Dale. I hope to get the chance to view it.

Yours,

Paul


----------



## Keith Jennings (Nov 20, 2005)

Hi Dale and everyone,

I just finished watching issue three, and once again there are many, many hours worth of drills and concepts to spend the next several weeks working on.

Keatings segment on adapting the back-cut to a smaller blade was a real eye opener.  I own a Chinook, but the method Keating shows can really be used with any folder with a bowie-style blade, such as Cold Steels Voyager series.  As Keating rightfully points out, doing a traditional back-cut with a folder brings up two problems: the possibility of compromising the strength of the lock, and the unsharpened back edge.  However, Keating uses a method that is half way between a snap-cut and a back-cut to great effect, and really shows the genious behind the design of the Chinook.  Also, Keating shows his back-cut flow drill that can be done using a bowie, navaja, Chinook, or really any blade with a clip point.

I had the chance to train with Dale Seago a few years back at Brian Prices last Swordplay Symposium in Benicia, CA, so I was excited to see his segment.  Dale segment was conceptual in nature, and proved that realistic self defense is 90% awareness, with the rest just being details.  Dale showed how observing special relations between yourself and those around you could really help to save you against a sudden attack.  Keeping potential attackers at a certain distance allows for more reaction time to offer up some sort of defense if presented with a surprise knife assault.  Plus, as they say, knives are more often felt than seen, so you might not even realize that your facing a knife until its too late.

Lastly, Pete Kautz expanded on the wonderful COMTECH Drawpoint method.  One of the most under-trained aspects of knife fighting is drawing your blade in a self defense situation.  The Drawpoint method utilizes the reverse grip, and Pete showed how, even with your knife covered by a jacket, it is possible to deploy your knife in under a second.  Pete also showed a number of variations to the drills used in the Drawpoint method, and anyone who has been exposed to the Drawpoint method will find Petes segment very useful.

As Dale said, Petes segment is a bit quiet, but by raising the volume a bit I was able to hear his segment just fine.  Modern Knives is turning into quite the resource for bladed arts practitioners, and hope that there is able to be a season two.  Personally, I absolutely cant wait until the end of the year bonus issue on the bowie knife.  So far, issue one and two have both had segments that apply to the bowie, but its the bowie knife special issue that Im looking forward to!


----------

